# If you wanted to spend about $1K on a lighter...



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, in the ~$800-$1K range, which would you go for?

I'm suggesting that amount because it seems you have your $10 lighters, then the $50 or so lighters that - to me - aren't really worth it because for a little more you can get an IM Corona, then there's this huge gap of nothingness until you hit about $600. But! Unless one is in the habit of buying very expensive lighters, one may as well spend a _little_ more and get something very nice, hence $800-$1K. That's my logic, anyway. So there.

Thoughts?

p.s. I have Ronson Jetlites which are excellent for what they are, and recently bought a Double Corona which pretty much kicks ass. I have some money sitting in my PP account and am just thinking...


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I would just pay a nude blonde sorority girl to light my cigars for me with a Ronson. I'm thinking $10/light should last me a while.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Laynard said:


> I would just pay a nude blonde sorority girl to light my cigars for me with a Ronson. I'm thinking $10/light should last me a while.


Yes, indeed, however I have a beautiful wife who is nude upon request. Well, usually, anyway. Hence, I seek new shiny things.

Edit: I have no idea if my wife would in fact light my cigars whilst nude; I don't care to push my luck quite that far.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Does a $1000.00 lighter really work that much better or is it a status symbol your looking to impress with?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Never. I like my IM Double Corona too much to change it. 
I would only spend that much on an antique due being able to at least not take such a heavy loss, in case I were to sell it.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Gdaddy said:


> Does a $1000.00 lighter really work that much better or is it a status symbol your looking to impress with?


I think it's a safe bet that it wouldn't work better, nor do I smoke in public, thus nobody to impress. I've just sold three expensive knives and have some fun money. That's all. 



Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Never. I like my IM Double Corona too much to change it.
> I would only spend that much on an antique due being able to at least not take such a heavy loss, in case I were to sell it.


Fair enough. The IM Double Corona is fantastic. Not planning on selling mine.

Still though, I'm liking the look of the lacquer-inlaid Duponts.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Erphern said:


> Yes, indeed, however I have a beautiful wife who is nude upon request. Well, usually, anyway. Hence, I seek new shiny things.
> 
> Edit: I have no idea if my wife would in fact light my cigars whilst nude; I don't care to push my luck quite that far.


I'll send you a box of matches if you agree to post pics


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I'll send you a box of matches if you agree to post pics


This thread isn't going at all in the direction intended...


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll tell you this. If they come out with a dual flame flint lighter that has a good soft and torch flame I would CONSIDER spending 200 dollars for it . 1000 bucks? Dude unless you are a millionaire and think you are talking to other millionaires I don't think you will like where this thread will go


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

TJB said:


> I'll tell you this. If they come out with a dual flame flint lighter that has a good soft and torch flame I would CONSIDER spending 200 dollars for it . 1000 bucks? Dude unless you are a millionaire and think you are talking to other millionaires I don't think you will like where this thread will go


Oh, probably. I know a bunch of people on here have Ligne 2s, though.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Erphern said:


> Yes, indeed, however I have a beautiful wife who is nude upon request. Well, usually, anyway. Hence, I seek new shiny things.
> 
> Edit: I have no idea if my wife would in fact light my cigars whilst nude; I don't care to push my luck quite that far.


Obviously a newly wed, my wife does not do this type of thing an longer. Come to think of it, she never did this type of thing! Regarding your question if there were a $1,000 lighter available, I would go to Wally world and buy 3 Ronson's and call Famous and ask them to take my remaining $990 and spread it evenly across my favorite smokes.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Obviously a newly wed, my wife does not do this type of thing an longer. Come to think of it, she never did this type of thing! Regarding your question if there were a $1,000 lighter available, I would go to Wally world and buy 3 Ronson's and call Famous and ask them to take my remaining $990 and spread it evenly across my favorite smokes.


...and this is why I very carefully worded my question, "If you wanted to spend about $1K on a lighter..." .  Alas, everyone interpreted it as "Hey, you wanna blow a grand on a lighter?!" . Ah well.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I understand your point. I don't have $15k spend on a watch, but if I did, I do know which one I'd be buying.

People should be posting more lighter pR0n on here instead of arguing that _there's no reason to spend $1,000 on a lighter._ I believe we all already know that.

But yeah, nice things.... I'm a sucker for them (at least in my head).

Given this information: I know of no lighters in this price range, but I'm sure they'd look really cool... (hint. hint.) hoto:


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I understand your point. I don't have $15k spend on a watch, but if I did, I do know which one I'd be buying.
> 
> People should be posting more lighter pR0n on here instead of arguing that _there's no reason to spend $1,000 on a lighter._ I believe we all already know that.
> 
> ...


Fine! I placed an order. I don't need anyone's approval!!!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

very fine choice!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

just be real careful where u buy it from, so many fakes out there!


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

Oops. Should have gone with Cartier.
Just kidding.

DuPont is what I always saw on that old site the luxist before it went down.
Hope you enjoy your lighter sir.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

Honestly the design looks so much like the IM Double Corona I don't see much difference between the two. I mean maybe if it was inlaid mother or pearl or made out of solid platinum or something.

Edit: An IM Double Corona for reference.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Gheldan said:


> Honestly the design looks so much like the IM Double Corona I don't see much difference between the two. I mean maybe if it was inlaid mother or pearl or made out of solid platinum or something.


Does look similar. Solid platinum would cost more, though. It is plated with Palladium and hand lacquered.

Tell you what, when it shows up I'll take a side-by-side picture with an IM Corona.

Also - random thought for those who think it's a stupid waste of money - do try to remember that our hobby basically entails the daily burning of $10 bills.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Get one of the limited edition St DuPonts they look amazing.


----------



## OkChamplin (Apr 21, 2014)

Seriously? I had no idea that such a thing as a $1K lighter existed. Would love to try one out though.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

Erphern said:


> Does look similar. Solid platinum would cost more, though. It is plated with Palladium and hand lacquered.
> 
> Tell you what, when it shows up I'll take a side-by-side picture with an IM Corona.
> 
> Also - random thought for those who think it's a stupid waste of money - do try to remember that our hobby basically entails the daily burning of $10 bills.


I'm all for doing what you want with your money I was just commenting on the similarity in build and structure. But I would love to see a side by side comparison. Also anyone else notice that since Iron Man Palladium has been the new IN metal? Or is that just me.

If nothing else that thing is gonna be one hell of an heirloom.


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

I would never spend more than $20 for a lighter. But to each its own and if you have the extra money indulge yourself.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

To me, this type of purchase is an investment. when something is normally priced at $20 bucks is priced at $800, there would need to be some sort of intrinsic value (silver, gold, platinum, etc). That lighter could be worth much more 20 years from now. For example, a 50 cent coin is worth 50 cents, unless it's made in 1964 or before. They are made of 90% silver and worth about $10...


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

I see no vice in it. In fact I can justify this more than jewelry. At least it can make itself useful, and be passed down for generations. In the scheme of things, its only half a semester college tuition anyway.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

beachbum said:


> I see no vice in it. In fact I can justify this more than jewelry. At least it can make itself useful, and be passed down for generations. In the scheme of things, its only half a semester college tuition anyway.




Also, I wasn't really out of pocket. I had three knives worth $400 each just sitting in a drawer doing nothing useful, so I flipped them on a forum between yesterday and this morning.

And yes, nice thing to hand down to kids, too.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Alex :wave:

It looks like you chose a real beauty there :thumb:

Thanks for sharing the joy! :clap2:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Erphern said:


> Fine! I placed an order. I don't need anyone's approval!!!


Ooh, she's a beauty. Congrats man.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

That's not a torch lighter? Or is it? It doesn't look like a torch lighter, but if it is, I'd buy it. I always equate a regular flame lighter (no matter how much it costs) to light cigarettes, and torch lighters to light cigars, hence, I only prefer torch lighters. Just last month, I bought a Xikar Tabletop lighter with the Liga Privada #9 logo on it. Its a triple torch lighter. I haven't used it yet, but it's a really nice accessory to add to my cutter and lighter collection.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats. Hope it comes with a decent warranty unless it is a collector item only. With an empty cigar box full of various lighters, the only ones to work for more than a year or two are the four buck Ronsons and a hand full of ancient wick lighters.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Erphern said:


> Fine! I placed an order. I don't need anyone's approval!!!


very nice..



SeanTheEvans said:


> I understand your point. I don't have $15k spend on a watch, but if I did, I do know which one I'd be buying.
> 
> People should be posting more lighter pR0n on here instead of arguing that _there's no reason to spend $1,000 on a lighter._ I believe we all already know that.
> 
> ...


exactly.. these fun post always bring out the guys with the matches or guys that didn't know you could spend $1K on a lighter (really?) yadda, yadda.. I smoke cigars and pipes alone about 99% of the time so am always amused by the posts that because I would like nice stuff I'm trying to impress someone? my best lighter are a couple $100 Old boys. but, if given money to spend on a lighter the one he picked would be on my very short list plus the same one in red. if someone said pick a single watch anyone one you want this one without a second thought.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks, all! 

To answer the questions:

No, not a torch, it's a soft flame.

I think the warranty is for two years? Not terribly impressive in some ways, but at least there should always be parts.

I don't own a Rolex, but my wife recently said that she'd like a nice watch...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Erphern said:


> Thanks, all!
> 
> To answer the questions:
> 
> ...


Lady Rollos can be had for cheap (remember the terms we're using here, so "comparatively cheap"), my brother bought one for his woman, and she is *very* happy.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I'll send you a box of matches if you agree to post pics


I recently found a box of original Ohio Blue Tip matches when we moved after almost 30 years.....


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> That's not a torch lighter? Or is it? It doesn't look like a torch lighter, but if it is, I'd buy it. I always equate a regular flame lighter (no matter how much it costs) to light cigarettes, and torch lighters to light cigars, hence, I only prefer torch lighters. Just last month, I bought a Xikar Tabletop lighter with the Liga Privada #9 logo on it. Its a triple torch lighter. I haven't used it yet, but it's a really nice accessory to add to my cutter and lighter collection.


And you can weld with it in a pinch.


----------



## mrwakeboarder (Apr 12, 2013)

The OP obviously makes good money (three $400 knives sitting in a drawer). Not every person wants a $10 lighter. Ronson's are useful but there is also something to appreciate in a handmade lighter finished in nice materials. Not every person is looking to fill up their third cooler with cigars. $1,000 is a lot of money for a lighter to a normal person (including me) but if the OP has all of the cigars he wants at the moment and has a little extra cash for his favorite hobby than why not? 
Rock on man maybe one day I will join you in buying an S.T. Dupont! 

James


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice lighter. I prefer the normal flame too. Maybe that's because I started smoking before blow torches were available (that I know of) and that's what I got used to. When I first heard of the torch lighters everyone called them "crack lighters." :dunno:


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

Dupont. If you're going to blow some cash on something you can't smoke, might as well be something good.


----------



## Billigoat (Mar 29, 2014)

In my book, part of the pleasure of enjoying a fine cigar is using a nice lighter to ignite it. Over the past 20 years, I've collected a number of higher end lighters: Dunhill, Dupont and Cartier. Nothing beats sitting down with a great cigar and slowly firing it up with a beautiful lighter.

Alex, congratulations on the new Dupont, as it will give you many years of smoking enjoyment!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Lighters are a tool and not the place for extravagance. Anything can be made to be ostentatious and expensive; where that is the goal, <$600 is quite reasonable.

Check out this Ligne dressed in diamonds I think it would go perfectly with a fine mink and alligator boots, for those days when you absolutely have to look like a Russian Oligarch drunk on Stoli Elit Himalyan squeezing Rubles from the blood of his countrymen.

All jokes aside, sweet lighter.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Per request - lighting's not so good, sorry - the IM Corona next to the Dupont. I'd say neither is a bad choice, having now held them both at the same time.


----------



## Tasiac (Nov 21, 2012)

Two great looking lighters. Have you used the Dupont yet?


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Tasiac said:


> Two great looking lighters. Have you used the Dupont yet?


I'm smoking my first LP9 right now! The Dupont functions as advertised.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Erphern said:


> I'm smoking my first LP9 right now! The Dupont functions as advertised.


Looks like you made a good choice, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Great looking lighter! 
How does it compare to the IM?


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Great looking lighter!
> How does it compare to the IM?


I've not had it long, but it appears to be made of heavier materials, giving the impression of feeling a little more "solid". Very similar action, though. Just a slightly more upscale design, although there's that whole placebo thing, naturally.


----------



## Tasiac (Nov 21, 2012)

This has got me thinking about getting a torch lighter to replace the mass quantities of matches hidden around my place haha. Great to see you christening your new lighter sooner than later!


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice choice. I have the same one (with cigar flame) bought many years ago. One word of advice would be to use it regularly. There's something about refilling on a regular basis that keeps the bottom gasket in proper condition.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

the nub said:


> Nice choice. I have the same one (with cigar flame) bought many years ago. One word of advice would be to use it regularly. There's something about refilling on a regular basis that keeps the bottom gasket in proper condition.


Oh, I appreciate the advice, thank you! I do intend to use the thing often, anything else would be a terrible waste!

This one has the cigar flame, too.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Erphern said:


> Also - random thought for those who think it's a stupid waste of money - do try to remember that our hobby basically entails the daily burning of $10 bills.


Excellent point. This does indeed put the entire thread and this whole Puff site into perspective. What a bunch of dumbarses we is. And not just here, but any other forums we belong to and the hobbies that we spend our disposale income on. My $10 smoke could've gone to some other use (better or not, that's not the intent of this post, nor your thread).


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I like nice things. Congrats mate, may you enjoy it many years. 
:mullet:


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Erphern said:


> Also - random thought for those who think it's a stupid waste of money - do try to remember that our hobby basically entails the daily burning of $10 bills.


[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]

And yeah, that is gorgeous piece man. I'm with you and Patrick: it's fun to have nice things.

I see that lighter the same as I see watches - some people think it's crazy to buy a really expensive one when a $15 Casio tells time just as well, but I find pleasure in the craftsmanship, rarity, beauty, 'heft', and heirloom-factor. I don't wear them to show off or display a status symbol (I'm not rich anyway, I just save up), and most of my watches aren't brands that non-enthusiasts have even heard of...but I get a kick out of them. Truthfully, I enjoy the 'stealthiness' of wearing a nice watch that no one else knows is expensive. Maybe that's another form of snobbery, actually.

Either way - nice pickup, and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## nice_ash (Jan 4, 2014)

Does this count as lighter p0rn?


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice choice! I have several ligne 1's' a ligne 2, an IM Corona Double Corona and a hand full of torches. The only place that I can use my soft flames is indoors as I hate to fight the breeze when lighting outdoors or in the truck with a soft flame. The soft flame adds a certain element of elegance when lighting a cigar..... Enjoy!


----------



## HarryC (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice lighter Alex! I love their lacquer lighters. I enjoy using my Dupont ligne 2 as well when I get the chance. The fit and finish on Dupont lighters are outstanding. I purchased that Montecristo Signature lighter that mimics the Dupont and you can really appreciate the construction of the Dupont.


----------

